# Wading lights?



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw a thread a couple weeks ago with some guys that were using some PVC LED lights in the surf, but can't seem to find it again. Anyway someone posted that they made the lights, so who was it that said that they make the lights, I want some. :thumbup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

you trying to attract sharks to you!?! :surrender:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark makes some of the lights search on user Sealark

You should send a PM to Sealark I tried the search and couldn't find it easily He made a set for me.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Look on the Sea Striker website. :thumbup:


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

Try fishinglightsetc.com. They have some details on how to build a wading light.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Best wading lights made at:

http://www.ledadventures.com/Products/89-gig-a-bite-led-flounder-gigging-light.aspx

Production is stopped right now due to a fire but will be back up real soon.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Reel Rowdy said:


> Best wading lights made at:
> 
> http://www.ledadventures.com/Products/89-gig-a-bite-led-flounder-gigging-light.aspx
> 
> Production is stopped right now due to a fire but will be back up real soon.


Yeah my cousin was just telling me about them the other day. I think he said 4 hrs on eight rechargable AA batteries, 520 lumens and total weight about 2 pounds!


----------

